# Forum > Comics > Arts and Crafts >  Looking to commission artwork for my game.

## Talakeal

I am at the point where I need to start doing a lot of artwork commissions for my game over the next year. Anyone here looking for / know someone who is looking to take on work? Or know of a good place where I can ask around?

It's mostly monsters, but a few action scenes, landscapes, and pieces of equipment. Looking for a dreary black and white late 80s style. This folder has examples of the type of thing I am looking for: 

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...v6UMYCMoJ1paoI

----------


## TaiLiu

The DM's Guild has artists who sell their art on the platform. Many are probably willing to take commissions.

----------


## athelu

So kind of an OSR feel?
I have hired artists off of fiverr and Reddit with pretty good success. on fiverr you really need to troll through them to find ones that have actually dont work on the platform. 
Is the plan to use this for commercial purposes or just personal? because that is very important in the discussion.

----------


## Talakeal

Thanks for the info! I will look into it!

Sorry I didn't respond sooner, this board is so dead I didn't even notice the replies.

It's weird, when I first mentioned the project almost a decade ago people were coming out of the woodwork offering to do commissions for me, and I had to let them down as I didn't have either the money or the plan where I needed them yet, and now its crickets and the whole board is dead. I guess everyone moved on to Discord?




> So kind of an OSR feel?
> I have hired artists off of fiverr and Reddit with pretty good success. on fiverr you really need to troll through them to find ones that have actually dont work on the platform. 
> Is the plan to use this for commercial purposes or just personal? because that is very important in the discussion.


Depends on how you define OSR.

Generally OSR is more focused on 70s stuff, while my game is more of a refined late 80s throwback.

I certainly hope to sell it commercially when it is finished.

----------


## athelu

If you go to fiverr, make sure that their deal includes "commercial rights"
Sometimes it will not be included in the summary but if you click the continue button you can add it.
If they dont list it at all you can contact them to find out.

I could provide you some recommendations, but i cannot post links or send messages since i am a newb here.

----------


## TaiLiu

> Thanks for the info! I will look into it!
> 
> Sorry I didn't respond sooner, this board is so dead I didn't even notice the replies.
> 
> It's weird, when I first mentioned the project almost a decade ago people were coming out of the woodwork offering to do commissions for me, and I had to let them down as I didn't have either the money or the plan where I needed them yet, and now its crickets and the whole board is dead. I guess everyone moved on to Discord?


Online forums like this have become way less popular. So, yeah, probably Discord.

----------

